# Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials?



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello folks. My 1st year experience with dairy goats has been wonderful so far. I always had beef cattle and I never expected to enjoy the goats as much as I do. But now I realize that the real work and the really new stuff is about to begin as I'm fairly certain that I have 5 bred does... 4 are yearling doelings and the 5th is a 2nd year first freshener, so all of them will be new to kidding and milking as I will be. 

I built a milk stand from some plans online and I'm going to start getting the girls used to eating on it in the next few days. They are due to kid beginning in the middle of March through the middle of May. So now I would like to know what else I need as far as last second items to prepare for kidding and subsequently for hand milking.

I have tetracycline, pen-g, and b-complex drugs on hand. I also have a small lamb puller I got from jeffers in case they need assistance getting positioned. Any other meds I should have handy? 

I know I obviously need some sort of bucket to milk into... seems everyone uses stainless steel... how big for 5 Nubians? And what size and what type of filter is recommended? If anyone could share what works for them I'd appreciate it.

I also plan to buy an x-30 disbudder and a chin rest to make a kid box... 

Now I know I must be forgetting alot of stuff. Would anyone please share the essentials that they recommend to help me get started? I realize that many things can be added as I go but just trying to be ready to ensure my goats health most of all and also so that I'll be prepared for the milking process.

Thanks!


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Here are some of the things I have...

My milk bucket is 5 quarts , stainless steel, and only about 10 inches tall.
I like it because it has numbers in the side, I dont like about it is it is short! I keep my 1/2 gallon canning jar by me with the funnel/strainer on it while I am milking and I pour the milk in the bottle to give it time to drain and to also keep stuff from getting in a FULL bucket of milk. My strainer is only a two cup strainer, so it takes a bit for the milk to drain thru. I just ordered a 9 quart bucket from http://www.homesteadersupply.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=73_106 It is made in the USA and is very heavy duty. It is not much taller than my 5 quart bucket. This web site has other milking supply stuff on it that might come in handy. Hoegger goat supply also has pails 
http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Totes-and-Milking-Pails/
I am looking for a bigger strainer, but all I can find is the 1 gallon, and its too big!

This is the strainer I have http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Stainless-Steel-Mini-Strainer.html I use the 6 inch filters on it. I take the small metal disk and outline it on the big filter, 6 or 7 times, then cut them out. I stack up about 20 filters before cutting. http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Large-Filters-6-1-2.html I get 6 to 700 filters per box.

A strip cup is good to have http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Stainless-Steel-Strip-Cup.html

For 1/2 gallon canning jars, you can order online at Ace Hardware and they will deliver to the closest Ace to you for no charge. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2841638&cp=2568443.2568448.11927733.11927746 Or check with your local store and see if they can get them in.

Get the plastic lids from ball for the wide mouth canning jars.

For hobbles, I use a lead rope tied around the leg of the stanton.

With 5 does freshening, you might think about getting a spare refrigerator!!!!!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Wow thank you Rev that is some excellent information. Thanks for sharing that it will help me out immensely as will the great links!

I was looking at stainless steel buckets and they are so expensive at the goat supply places it seems.

I did find some for around $25 shipping included for like a 13 quart bucket on amazon listed for watering dogs. Would this not work almost as well so long as it is seamless?

Thanks again!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I would think any seamless stainless steel bucket would work just fine. I'm guessing you mean like this? Might have to look into it myself.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I just wanted to offer what I do for milking. Anyone correct me if it's "wrong".
I use a stainless steel mixing bowl that came with my stand mixer. It's light and wide topped. I like it.
To filter, I take a canning jar, use a coffee filter, and put the ring on around the filter to lock it in place. Then I pour and filter. Depending on how much milk, I occasionally need a 2nd filter but it works for me and it's cheap. I found some half gallon glass milk bottles online with plastic reusable caps. They were pricey but I like them.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I have a Hoeggers 1 gallon filter (stainless) and a 1 gallon (stainless) milk pail
I place the filter (with disposable milk filters) over a 1/2 gallon chilled Glass Jar (Kerr or Ball) and pour the milk from the pail in.
then the jars get an ice bath, really brings down the temp quick and it tastes so good!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I found SS pails at Tractor Supply...they're in the dog care section, used as kennel buckets but with a seamless design and open rim they are perfect to use as milk pails. I have the 2 1/2 quart size but they also have bigger ones.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Why do you want such a big bucket? That is over 3 gallons!!!

As most have posted, we take jars out and strain the milk asap after milking and get it in Ice bath. In the summer, it does make a difference on how fast you can get that milk cooled down.

http://www.amazon.com/Ethical-9-Quart-S ... supplies_3


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Thanks Rev. I guess I was envisioning having a bucket large enough to milk all 5 of my does into and then bringing it into the house and straining it. I hadnt thought of straining it into the jars in the barn. Do you have some sort of tote for your jars? I did know its important to get it cold asap. One girl who sold me my buck told me she keeps a ziplock bag full of ice in her pail as she milks.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Clean ice packs work well also. Also, I keep jars in the freezer before I fill them. If you can, have a small tote with ice in it to put your jars in as you filter and fill them and continue on to the next doe. 
I'm sure the veteran milkers here will have some good ideas for you!


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I keep a large milk tote in a cooler surrounded by ice with a lid and strainer on top. I also have a milk bucket I milk directly into and when I milk the doe i immediately pour it into the tote (sitting in the ice cooler) so it gets strained when I pour it in. Then I go to the next doe and same routine. When I am done i clean up ...don't have to hurry because the milk is already strained and on ice in a covered cooler. When I go up to the house I take the ice packs out of the cooler and put in my freezer so I can reuse them next time...then I strain my milk again into glass jars and put in the fridge. Its a very easy routine and keeps my milk cold from minutes after milking. I ordered all my stuff from Hoegger. THey have some stuff online at Jeffers also that are cheaper than Hoegger..such as milk buckets and strainer filters....depends on what you need and size.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*









http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=M3-DA









http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=16034


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Wow these are some great ideas and the links are spoiling me. Thank you. Im assuming the 1/2 gallon jars fit in that tote Rev? And then you fill the bottom of it with ice is that right? I found the same deal you mentioned on the 1/2 gal jars at true value which has a local hardware store in my town and they have the plastic lids you mentioned cheap as well. Im going to order the 6 qt bucket from jeffers that you linked to also. Now I just gotta get my girls trained to eat in the stand before they get too preggers to get up there!


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I can't tote a lot out to my barn & get through all my gates.

I have a caddy with my supplies in it:

*Udder wash (I make my own)
*Teat Dip (I prefer Fight Bac)
*Clean towels in a ziplock to protect from dust (my udder wash is in a spray bottle. I spray from all sides until dripping, dry & repeat)
*Wetones (antibacterial hand wipe for me)
*Quart or 1/2 gallon jar.
*Misc items (moisturizer, treats, fly repellant, whatever I, might need)

And I carry my milk bucket, which is from Hoeggers & has the half moon shaped lid. Under that I have a sterilized cloth fastened under the lid, covering the top (it's a bleached & boiled cut up white tshirt) inside my bucket I have a frozen, sterilized water bottle. I milk directly into the pail & the milk gets filtered & chilled at the same time. If I have a kicky FF, I milk them into the jar in my caddy, then pour milk into my pail.

When I get inside, I filter my milk with a SS strainer & disposable filters into 1/2 gallon glass jars.

To chill rapidly, I have 2 plastic tea pitchers in my freezer that I store my "slurry". This slurry is about 1/2 alcohol, 1/2 ice (adjust as needed). I put my jars of filtered milk into plastic tubs, pour the slurry around them to right,under the lid & go finish chores while they chill. The slurry, for me, is more ecconomical, because when my milk is chilled, I just pour the slurry back in the tea pitchers & place in the freezer. I had to play with it a bit, but if you have the right amount of alcohol in it, it never freezes solid  I used crushed ice (bought it just for that, no ice maker here).

I love the $18 sanitizing kit at Hoeggers! I got spray bottles & labeled them Step #1, Step #2, Step #3.
In #1 I mixed up the dairy soap. #2 is the acid wash. #3 chlorine rinse. I spray equipment with step #1, scrub & rinse. Step #2, the acid wash, is used 3x's per week to prevent milk stone build up & I spray, then let sit a few minutes, then rinse really well. Then I spray the chlorine rinse & air dry (the chlorine evaporates as it dries). This lil system is so much easier & reliable for me than my old bleaching/boiling hassles when trying to sanitize. Plus it last forever!! I have 4 does, my mom has 3 & we've been splitting the kit for over a year.

For kidding you'll need some iodine on hand for dipping navels & newborn hooves.

I like to have CMPK on hand though I've never needed it.

Weak kid syringe in case tube feeding is needed.

I give all my newborns a shot of Bo-Se (I'm in a deficient area).

Lots of extra towels (I buy my kidding towels from Goodwill). I save paper feed sacks to place under does when kidding. Very lil bedding is soiled that way, & when it's over, I roll up the bag & toss it.

OB lubricant

Floss or thread in case you need to tie off umbilical cords. I prefer to tie mine off 2" below the belly, cut cord right under the tie off, then dip. Some folks don't though.

Bottle feeding supplies in case needed (doe dies, rejects kids ect. ect)

Small clippers come in handy for prebirth hair cuts (keeps 'em cleaner) & udder shaving. I have a $20 Norelco from Wally World with changeable heads that I've used for 4 years. Works great, & if it gets too badly abused, it wasn't expensive (I've already got my money's worth from it). I also use mine to shave heads prior to disbudding (you don't have to, it's just easier for me to see if I shave their heads).

I've had does occasionally freshen with edema so now I keep raspberry leaf (capsules from the Health food store) & yummy chewable vit C tablets on hand. These, along with hot compresses have always helped get them over it quickly.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Thanks very much for the suggestions Crystal! So much to think about whew I'm definately going to try the alcohol slurry to chill the milk and the t-shirt filter on the bucket those seem like great ideas. I'm so eager to get some milk haha but my first doe shouldnt kid until around March 30.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I'm new to milking this year. One of the most frustrating things to me was using the stainless steel milk mini-strainer I bought from Hoegger. It took way to long to strain the milk, it was also a pain to get the filters in and then I had three parts to sanitize. I finally got fed up and bought a Ball canning funnel (http://www.amazon.com/Ball-1440010732-C ... roduct_top). I use a large milk filter ( http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/La ... 6-1-2.html ) , folded into a cone shape. The milk runs through it fast and It can be sanitized in the dishwasher. Now I can weight the milk as I pour it from the bucket into the jar/filter. Also, I bought Hoeggers stainless steel strip cup and it rusted after a weeks worth of use. Now I just squeeze the first few squirts into a dark colored coffee mug and feed it to the chickens who are always right there waiting for it.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Good tips winky, thank you. And sounds like it will save me some money starting out (which makes me popular with my wife).


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Okay I've gathered all my stuff and I think I'm ready, altho I'm sure the kids will come and I won't be haha. I've got the 6 qt SS pail, plastic milk tote for the jars and milk filters from Jeffers as Rev suggested, the canning funnel suggested by winky, the 1/2 gallon jars and lids from true value hardware store as someone else shared, and a new set of clippers for my beard so the old ones can go out to the barn for shaving udders as Crystal said. I also got an X-30 disbudder from Valley Vet which has free shipping and a velcro goat hobble that looks like it will be handy for Laverne who I already can tell has sensitive nipples and jumps around alot like she's ticklish under there... oh I also got a little lamb puller from Jeffers in case anyone comes out facing the wrong direction...

Thanks again for all the great suggestions I'm printing out some of these responses like Crystal's especially to have handy when they get closer to kidding!


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I'm so pleased to find this thread! I'm making my shopping list  and really appreciate all of the money saving advice.


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

What container do you freeze your milk in? I'm wanting to get mason jars with the plastic lids... can I put these directly into the freezer after milking or does the milk need to be placed into a different container? Sorry if this sounds like a silly questions... but I'd really like to avoid a milky freezer explosion!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*



hipeatall said:


> What container do you freeze your milk in? I'm wanting to get mason jars with the plastic lids... can I put these directly into the freezer after milking or does the milk need to be placed into a different container? Sorry if this sounds like a silly questions... but I'd really like to avoid a milky freezer explosion!


This is a good question and I would like to know too!


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I just fill a mason jar half full and use a regular lid. Filling half full allows for expansion of frozen milk. I've always done it this way and never had an issue.


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

Thank you for the reply!  I think I might try a test freeze with water to see how the plastic lids hold up...



ItchingDuck said:


> I just fill a mason jar half full and use a regular lid. Filling half full allows for expansion of frozen milk. I've always done it this way and never had an issue.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I haven't used plastic lids so maybe someone else could chime in here on that. But I agree...test it out. Can save a waste and a mess in the long run


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Preparing for 1st kidding/milking season: the essentials*

I put the milk in a half gallon jar with a plastic lid and put directly in the freezer. I do not fill it all the way up because the jar will crack... I have some in the freezer from last summer and it is still ok.


----------

